# How long would you walk a border collie for?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiya

I know mental stimulation is as important as physical exercise, but how long would you walk a border collie for each day? How much off lead exercise would be needed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

As much as possible


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

personally i would say quality not quantity. My geordie is part BC and can walk and walk and walk and still have tons of energy, whereas a 15 minute session playing hide and seek in the woods in the middle of a wee walk does her for the rest of the day quite happily.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Before Ben became an old man he used to have 3hours a day off lead and he could have done more,when I told the vet he had 3hours all proud of myself he said not enough,he is now 13 so gets an hour around the farm off lead.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a guy near us that has a bc and they walk for hours on end each day, and its the calmest dog iv ever met


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

They have been bred to be able to cover up to 30 miles a day at a run.
A mile or two will never satisfy a true collie


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I used to have a cillie and we walked her over the park for about 2hrs every day then we would sit on the garden and throw a ball over the fence and she would jump back and forth for ages she adored that she used to beg for more till her legs went wobbly then come and have a fuss. It takes hours to wear out a collie


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

My Border Collies get a varied amount of exercise and are never on the lead. In the summer they are out walking and swimming for most of the day with it being winter they arent getting as much but they are having more mental stimulation.

As others have mentioned a Border Collie would be able to go all day so basically you should provide one with as much exercise as possible.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

they would go all day...... so hours walking would be ace lol! 

my springer would too if she was fitter 

you thinking of getting one?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My three could , and do , go all day playing , lol


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

When we had Dutch my dad would take her almost everywhere with him. Up to the crown land (large large wilderness area). He would get up to the road that went thro the crown land and get her out of the car. He'd get back in and drive down the road (he's lazy). He'd have her full on running down the road which was quite long (take you a few hours to walk from one end to ther other).

And when ever me and my brother werent in school or on holidays we would bike ourselves up to the crown land and go from end to the other. Or we be playing in the street with her (quite street), going to the exit with her or go frog catching. 

So basically in short she was always on the move.


I think Physically she was statisfied.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

nic101 said:


> they would go all day...... so hours walking would be ace lol!
> 
> my springer would too if she was fitter
> 
> you thinking of getting one?


i'm thinking of getting one when i move out in a couple of years, got a good job and can support another dog.

it seems quite a lot of time dedicated to exercise and stimulation. do people with border collies work? or is having a border collie a full time job?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> it seems quite a lot of time dedicated to exercise and stimulation. do people with border collies work? or is having a border collie a full time job?


My mom worked full time and my dad didnt work. I would think they need someone to be there all the time and go out for short time peroids.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

We had 2 working collies, and one from obedience lines (not all together). 

They would get 2 formal walks of atleast an hour, then would spend all day on the farm and around the yard. They were rarely tired, and only stopped when shut up for the night.

I would never had a collie again, and certainly not if i worked full time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think Border Collies should be considered in a home that can't cater for their needs.
Yes, you may be lucky to get a little sweet well behaved dog, but chances are you would end up with at best a neurotic dog, at worst a vicious dog


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I think my Rocky could go all day as well. He gets 20 minutes in the morning and just before bed. He gets his main walk as soon as I get home from work. Sometimes time is an issue with my job, so I get him running when we go out. He has a frisby that I can throw quite a distance, and one of those plastic tennis ball launchers. This way, if I only have time for a shorter walk....he certainly does some running!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> I don't think Border Collies should be considered in a home that can't cater for their needs.
> Yes, you may be lucky to get a little sweet well behaved dog, but chances are you would end up with at best a neurotic dog, at worst a vicious dog


can i ask why you would think a border collie couldn't be in my home?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> can i ask why you would think a border collie couldn't be in my home?


They can and do, but so many have behaviour problems bought on by boredom.
They are still a breed that is close to their roots, unlike many other breeds.
They have been bred to use brawn and brain, unless these can be catered for, is it really fair on the dog?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> can i ask why you would think a border collie couldn't be in my home?


Sorry misread that, I don't know your circumstances, so can't really comment personally, but, I wouldn't think a collie would be at all happy being left all day


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> They can and do, but so many have behaviour problems bought on by boredom.
> They are still a breed that is close to their roots, unlike many other breeds.
> They have been bred to use brawn and brain, unless these can be catered for, is it really fair on the dog?


so you are saying i won't give it what it needs? what does this thread mean then? i'm finding out what they need. i wouldn't get a breed unless i could cater for its needs.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Sorry misread that, I don't know your circumstances, so can't really comment personally, but, I wouldn't think a collie would be at all happy being left all day


ok. sorry if i sound a bit harsh then. just replying to your previous post.

i'd only get a border collie if i would be able to take it into work with me, and take it for a walk in my lunchtime, as well as before and after work too.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi 7 pets

Watch this, its really great idea into Border Collies

YouTube - Border Collie Rescue - Nice Work Episode 2


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I think they could go all day, which in my mind means that after a certain amount of physical exercise, if it's just running, it all becomes a bit pointless because you probably won't be able to get the dog tired. Mental stimulation, a job to do, things to discover and learn, good old brain work - that is at least as important with the BCs I know. I would never suggest them for people who just want a pet, TBH. I like them a lot but I know I wouldn't be able to provide enough stimulation to make the dog happy.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ArwenLune said:


> I think they could go all day, which in my mind means that after a certain amount of physical exercise, if it's just running, it all becomes a bit pointless because you probably won't be able to get the dog tired. Mental stimulation, a job to do, things to discover and learn, good old brain work - that is at least as important with the BCs I know. I would never suggest them for people who just want a pet, TBH. I like them a lot but I know I wouldn't be able to provide enough stimulation to make the dog happy.


thanks, i would get one as an agility and/or show dog.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I grew up with two Border Collies. Both my parents worked basically full time yet our dogs were very happy. They didnt do agility or anything like that, they were purely pets who went out running with my dad most nights or were getting walked with us even though we were young. They didnt ever show any aggression, except from barking at the front door but hey, many dogs do that. They had the whole run of the house and never chewed anything and yet they were farm bred so you would expect them to be unmanageable in our situation. We had them both from puppies and apart from usual puppy things, were never any trouble and doted on us kids. 

I guess that if you were to go to a farm, they usually have puppies that are failed workers so looking for pet homes and who may be a lot more chilled etc and am sure ollie would help keep any excess energy away lol


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

In my opinion walks are not enough for a Border Collie. They need much more mental stimulation than physical exercise (that goes for all dogs, really). I have a Border Collie/Flat Coated Retriever cross and there is no way that I could walk him tired. Last summer I took the bike to work and he was with me, so he ran along the bike for 15 kilometres every day and still he had energy left to go on another bike ride in the evening. 

But when I stopped on my way to work to do some scent work with him he was satisfied all night. I do a lot of scent work and obedience training with him and he needs that just as much as physical exercise. 

Generally I walk him about 1,5 hour every day and in addition to that we do some obedience training for about 30 minutes a day (not always in one session- it can be several sessions for only a few minutes at a time). Once a week I go to the dog training club to train and then I train a little more than 30 minutes. 

I also do scent work with him. Now that we have more than 1 metre snow and temeratures often have been below 25 degrees I have hidden treats inside and let him search for them. When it hasn't been so cold I have let him find toys that I've hidden in the snow (that is really hard work, both mentally and physically). 

However, in winter (especially a hard winter like this) he doesn't get enough mental stimulation and that shows in his behaviour. He starts barking at sounds outside the flat, he lunges at other dogs on walks and he barks at people who are different in some way (wears hoodies, walk with canes, are drunk etc.). 

In the warmer seasons he doesn't do that because he gets enough mental stimulation. Then I go to the woods and do some tracking 1-3 times a week. I also let him look for things hidden in the wood. And of course we do a little more obedience training as well, because most competitions are in the spring and the autumn. 

If your'e prepared to give your dog that kind of mental stimulation + about 1,5 hour walk/day I think that you can get a Border Collie. If you can't, well, then I think you should consider another breed. (It might seem like hard work, but honestly it isn't. Seeing a dog use it's sense of smell is amazing and it's the most fun you can have with your dog.)


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Vicki ... I have three BC's , they get three walks a day for an hour , sometimes longer , each walk
I dont do agility or scent training or flyball with them , but all three are happy well adjusted dogs , friendly to everyone and everything ... in the evenings they happily settle down except asking to go in the garden before bed-time
(Before owning these three we had another BC , again he didnt do anything except have his walks ... but for 15 years he was one happy lad)

all three are healthy and mentally content dogs , yet by what you state I shouldnt have BC's at all ?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mese said:


> Vicki ... I have three BC's , they get three walks a day for an hour , sometimes longer , each walk
> I dont do agility or scent training or flyball with them , but all three are happy well adjusted dogs , friendly to everyone and everything ... in the evenings they happily settle down except asking to go in the garden before bed-time
> (Before owning these three we had another BC , again he didnt do anything except have his walks ... but for 15 years he was one happy lad)
> 
> all three are healthy and mentally content dogs , yet by what you state I shouldnt have BC's at all ?


can i ask where you walk them?

I'm hoping to move to a house that has access to dog friendly beaches, forests etc. Basically, I'll be moving house for the dogs, so Ollie and the new dog will definitely get good walks.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I would say it depends on the dog.

if you were to buy a BC from working parents (agility or farm) then that collie is going to need alot of mental stimulation. Especially when young as they aren't supposed to walk as far etc.

Saying that I know of a few collies who are happy with what they get- they are retired farm dogs. My mums neighbour has 2 collies from the same litter (got at different times) who were going to be shot as they wouldn't stand up to the sheep.
Those two dogs are happy with a half hour walk in the morning, left all day witha pee break at lunch, then an hour or so walk in the park and woods in the evening and another short walk at night.

Then there is my cousins collie who wouldn't stand up to the sheep either.. but I think the reason she was so relaxed was she had been use to spending her life in a kennel, so anything she does get now is just normal to her, she isn't a hyper dog.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> can i ask where you walk them?
> 
> I'm hoping to move to a house that has access to dog friendly beaches, forests etc. Basically, I'll be moving house for the dogs, so Ollie and the new dog will definitely get good walks.


About a minutes walk away from where I live theres a huge field , owned by our village council , and set aside for the dog walkers (I think they want to turn part of it into a cricket field at some point , but they'll be lucky cos it turns into a swamp in wet weather , just perfect for mucky dogs , lol)


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I have four border collies and yes i do work as well my dogs are walked early morning a hours loose running on the field are excercised again when i get in at lunchtime and then again when i finish work were they have a good 2 hours on the field , so yes u can own collies and work my dogs arent destructive they seem quite happy with the way things work around here also we do have agility equipment so do that and they also have free run of the yard and kennels


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know much about collies from first hand experience, but have been told they can get a bit nippy and try to herd other animals like cats/dogs etc if they don't get the stimulation they need.

Lady whose horse I used to exercise, her hubby had a collie when he just started taking the farm over from his Dad, and he said never again! Sam was out from 6am til 6pm and in the summer right up til midnight in the fields, and he was still full of it. He had full run of the whole farm and used to race the lads and run along behind the land rover (didn't like being IN a car) to check all the fields over etc like you do, and he was still full of it! Lived til 14 I think. He actually used to try and herd the horses sometimes too, that never went down well :laugh:

They now have a labrador, they love him because he will quite happily stay out all day but is happy to settle down in the land rover or on the yard. They just felt that with Sam, whilst he was lovely literally having full run of the farm wasn't enough, if they had him again he'd do something that required more from him mentally, but they wouldn't really have the time for him as they really are out in the day etc.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Border collies do need a lot of exercise, and keeping them mentally stimulated is equally important. However, this doesn't mean that you can't own a border collie if you work.

We have two border collies (sometimes three when Neo comes to stay) and I work part time and my OH works full time. Whether it is a work day or not, ours our walked twice a day, about three hours in total and mainly off lead, so lots of racing after balls and frisbees. In addition we have a large garden for them to play in, and many toys, and they are active most of the day either playing with the toys, with us, or with each other.

On the days when we are both working, they are left inside for about four hours. They and our bergies have the run of the downstairs; we leave each of them a kong with food inside, a huge bowl of water, and access to all their toys. They are happy and well adjusted dogs and we don't seem to have encountered any problems with the set up so far.


----------



## Kelly2774 (Mar 2, 2010)

im sure you'll be able to offer a collie the exercise etc that it needs  good luck


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks guys for the useful advice.

can i ask if people see a difference in their needs between show and working lines? or is it really up to each individual dog?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I own show lines and my brother-in-law's sister owns working lines - from what she has said her dogs get roughly the same amount of exercise as mine. I don't know anyone else who has dogs from working lines. If I were just taking my dogs and her dogs into account, I would have to say that the temperaments of my dogs are a lot more even than those of her dogs - but I don't think that on such a very small example I can extend this to say that this is a general thing and that show lines are less highly strung than working lines. So it might be that working lines need more stimulation or exercise than show lines - but then again it might just be that mine are from good showlines and hers are from not-so-good working lines.


----------



## brandog (Feb 23, 2010)

Good question and unfortunately it's one that often attracts a mixed response. My BC chases the planes in my backyard, plus we walk him every once daily. I believe it's the quality of the walk. He is a domestic dog and would not be capable of travelling the distances that his ancestors on the farm would have. So taking into consideration his urban upbringing, my vet says that once a day is fine - 30-60 mins is great.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I have 4 BC's, we have 6 acres at home (I also have horses), so they get lots of running and playing at home, they usually get about an hours walk a day, but that can vary, they also go to training classes and I teach them lots of different commands and they compete at agility. I think the mental stimulation is just as important as the physical exercise. I work part time (3 days a week) so I have more time to spend with my dogs (and horses). As others have said BC's were bred to work all day on all sorts of terrain, so you won't tire 1 by just taking it for a lead walk every day. A little while ago I took mine to Epping Forest for a 3 hour walk, they all came back just as full of energy and could have easily done it all again and my dogs are 14.5, 11.5, 8.5 and 4 years old.


----------

